# Cloud used a water bottle!



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

and you know what? He preferred it!  

I got an extra water bottle from a lady i know and on a whim decided to fill it up and put it in Cloud's cage. I left his water bowl in there too. For the first few days he ignored it until one night he drank all of his water in the bowl and i woke up to hear him sucking and gnawing on the water bottle stem! He was loud enough that i got up, refilled his water and stuck him next to the bowl. Usually when i do this he starts to drink from the bowl, but this time he went back to the water bottle. needless to say, i was surprised!

the next day i was watching him take a drink from the bottle and i figured out how he did it. he sticks his nose onto the ball so the water drips down his snout and he licks it off of his nose. haha it's so cute to see.

i will be keeping the water bowl in along with the water bottle, but which do you guys prefer?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

I have always used both. Just as a safety precaution and the bowl is spilled or fouled the water bottle is a back up. But both of my girls will seem to want to make a lot of noise by drinking from the bottle. I have no explanation as to why they do this. They do it even though both the bottle and bowl have fresh water. Weird little hedgies.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

My hedgies tend to poop and get trash in a water bowl, so I've changed all of them over to water bottles. Due to rumors of hedgies getting their tongues stuck in the bottles (with the balls), I switched over to the bottles that have a little stem sticking out of the tip. All the have to do is touch the stem with their nose or tongue, and the water drips out. They are also leak proof....which is a major problem I had with the cheaper bottles that have the balls in the tip. Since the stem on these bottles is sticking out further than the tip, there doesn't appear to be anyway that they can get their tongues caught or hurt. I recently purchase a hedgie from another breeder that only used bowls. She thought I'd have trouble switching the hedgie over to the bottle, but he picked up on it very quickly. Personally I prefer the bottle, due to less chance of contamination. Even if they don't actually poop in the bowl itself, they tend to stick their feet in it.....which still contaminates the water because they typically have poopie boots.

Pix


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Where'd you get the water bottles with the stem sticking out? They sound cool. I keep reading all the horror stories of different ways hedgies get injured and get freaked out about my baby getting hurt, lol.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Petsmart ....

*All Living Things*
Flip Top Water Bottle
16oz - or - 32oz

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752723

Can be mounted inside or outside the cage or sterilite bins.

No leak valve, means no more wet liners or shavings!


----------

